# Steam Juicer



## *Andi

Well ... It is here ... 

Lehman's best Juice extrector & steam cooker. With all the great (aka gross) food and drink news, I bit the dust and ordered it. (Now I will know where "all" our fruit juice will come from.)

I'm thinking cranberry juice will be in the first order... and apple juice should be a snap this year. :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe

I hope yours works better than mine did. I got half a pitcher of foam when I tried making juice.


----------



## goshengirl

I've been wanting a juicer ever since seeing the video on Dehydrate 2 Store. Please tell us how it works out for you!


----------



## Herbalpagan

I made juice the year before using my Jack LaLane electric juicer and it took forever, put a strain on the machine, it needed constant cleaning and in order to reduce the foam, I needed to strain the juice 3 times. So...I bit the bullet and ordered a steam juicer from Lehman's this year.
I could not be happier aboutthis purchase! Not only did I quickly work my way through 6 bushels of apples and get quarts and quarts of great, clear juice; I got apple sauce and apple butter from the strained pulp left in the steamer. Definetely a time saver, easy to use and well worth the money!


----------



## UncleJoe

Andi, is this the one you bought?

http://non-electric.lehmans.com/search?w=10105&asug=

Try this one.

OK.That one doesn't work either.

How about a pic?


----------



## *Andi

I could not get the link to work but here are the details from the steam juicer I bought ... 

The "no-work" method-The fastest easiest way to extract pure seed-free juice - no cranking peeling pressing pitting or straining!
1.Drop any soft-skinned fruit or vegetable into the fruit basket and add sugar to taste (if desired). Grapes or berries can be left whole on the stem but apples should be sliced (no need to core).
2.Fill water kettle put steamer on your range or wood stove and put up your feet.
3.In about an hour the steam will cook about three to five quarts of juice out of the fruit. Chill and drink or bottle and store. (Many kinds can be diluted by up to half and usually need little sugar.)


----------



## *Andi

UncleJoe said:


> Andi, is this the one you bought?
> 
> http://non-electric.lehmans.com/search?w=10105&asug=
> 
> Try this one.
> 
> OK.That one doesn't work either.
> 
> How about a pic?


That is it ... right now I'm working on grape juice. And all I can say is... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

(Found the grapes on sale) :2thumb:

Both quick and easy.


----------



## goshengirl

*Andi said:


> ... right now I'm working on grape juice. And all I can say is... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> (Found the grapes on sale) :2thumb:
> 
> Both quick and easy.


Thank you for enabling me. I really wanted you to.


----------



## UncleJoe

*Andi said:


> That is it ... right now I'm working on grape juice. And all I can say is... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


When do the samples get sent out?


----------



## *Andi

I bought a little over 7 lbs. of grapes. I cleaned them, picked out the bad ones (also keep some of the better ones out to eat on ) & put the rest of them in the steamer for 1 hour. I ended up with 5 pints of juice. No water bath needed if jars and lids are sterilized...

All and all ... 2 hours and I was done. What else can I say ... but ...

:melikey:


----------



## JustCliff

Andi:
Does it have a name and model# stamped on it anywhere?


----------



## *Andi

JustCliff said:


> Andi:
> Does it have a name and model# stamped on it anywhere?


It is a Mehu-Liisa ~ Juice Extractor & Steam cooker. It comes up as Lehman's best. 

The cookbook also has recipes for fish, chicken and pork. That is after you get by the juice, jelly and wine recipes ... lol

Right now I'm kicking myself for putting off getting one (last year or the year before that ) ... :gaah:


----------



## Herbalpagan

I took my apples and quartered them and put them in. I like to waterbath can the jars, but I'm told it isn't nessesary. I drained the juice into a stockpot until I had what I needed for a full canner load. Some of the apples I used (mixed box) weren't as tasty as I wanted so I added a bit of sugar, some I added a dash of cinnamon and cloves to (my husbands favorite). I'm calling wineries this spring to see ifthey allow picking or sell their table grapes, until I have enough from my own.
I also have a bunch of berries that I froze (plain) and am thinking of making some mixed juice from it. Once you have the juice bottled, you can also use it to make syrup or jelly.


----------



## JustCliff

Thank You.
I added it to my Amazon wish list. It's going to have to wait a month or so.


----------



## *Andi

Herbalpagan said:


> I took my apples and quartered them and put them in. I like to waterbath can the jars, but I'm told it isn't nessesary. I drained the juice into a stockpot until I had what I needed for a full canner load. Some of the apples I used (mixed box) weren't as tasty as I wanted so I added a bit of sugar, some I added a dash of cinnamon and cloves to (my husbands favorite). I'm calling wineries this spring to see ifthey allow picking or sell their table grapes, until I have enough from my own.
> I also have a bunch of berries that I froze (plain) and am thinking of making some mixed juice from it. Once you have the juice bottled, you can also use it to make syrup or jelly.


Thanks for the tips. :2thumb:


----------



## *Andi

Herbalpagan said:


> I made juice the year before using my Jack LaLane electric juicer and it took forever, put a strain on the machine, it needed constant cleaning and in order to reduce the foam, I needed to strain the juice 3 times. So...I bit the bullet and ordered a steam juicer from Lehman's this year.
> I could not be happier about this purchase! Not only did I quickly work my way through 6 bushels of apples and get quarts and quarts of great, clear juice; I got apple sauce and apple butter from the strained pulp left in the steamer. Definetely a time saver, easy to use and well worth the money!


I made my first apple juice & applesauce, like you said it's definetely a time saver, easy to use and well worth the money!

(Andi kicks herself again )


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Steam juicers do make it easy to make juice for country wines. I know a lot of folks that love their juicers. Get the stainless steel models. It's worth the extra cost for the higher quality metal.


----------



## *Andi

*Cranberries*

Found the first of the cranberries at the store the other day...  and the first juice is cooking now. I hope to get more than a few jars put by before the end the the holiday season. 

(The lady at the store gave me one heck of a look ... :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash


----------



## Rockytopsis

We have a steam juicer like pictured and it works great for juice. DH also has used the juice for wine making but he much prefers to use the fruit whole.
Rocky


----------



## dannyboy721

Hiya! Saw your post(S) about the Steam Juicer & it really looks interesting - My wife & I do a lot of Juicing just for personal consumption. So far everyone has talked a lot about grapes, apples & cranberries - - what about veggies?? We do a lot with carrots, kale, spinach, peppers etc when we juice. Some of the combinations are delightful. Does anyone have experience with the steam type juicers for the vegetables or combo considerations?? Currently we use a Breyville Centifugal type & while it seems to do a pretty good job, its a bit of pain to clean and the cutters probably need replacing......just wondering how well the Steam doo-hicky would work in comparison....?


----------



## *Andi

I have never made a veggie juice ... we are more of fruit juice family.  They have an ebook of recipes for the Mehu-Liisa on line, so you may want to search that to see if you can steam the veggies you want.


----------

